

Evernote Database Popped – Usernames,Passwords Potentially Exposed - grecs
https://www.novainfosec.com/2013/03/02/evernote-database-popped-usernames-email-addresses-hashed-passwords-potentially-exposed/

======
tawgx
In their defense you can say that at least the passwords were hashed -
otherwise it would have been much more of a travesty. Even so, Evernote users
(myself included) should prepare to have our Gmail work a bit harder against
Spam (i assume the emails'll get sold) the next few months.

